# As long as we are judging Logos...



## eaglewing (Mar 13, 2010)

*Made this one so far for my beginner catering I hope to get going soon.

I pick up my rig next weekend...** gona do magnet car stickers and probably a flag to mount on the rig...* *don't know if I should ADD more to it or keep it simple.*


----------



## fourthwind (Mar 13, 2010)

The top one has my vote.


----------



## eaglewing (Mar 13, 2010)

*That's the one I'd like to go with also...* *I don't really like the rounded over font, didn't turn out good enough.*


----------



## snowball (Mar 13, 2010)

I vote for the top one also!

Regards,
Snowball


----------



## denver dave (Mar 13, 2010)

#1 is cool. I vote for that one.


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 13, 2010)

Hmmmm, pretty unanimous----1st one.


BC


----------



## gunner69 (Mar 13, 2010)

I'd go with the top one as well


----------



## eaglewing (Mar 13, 2010)

*THNX for the feedback guys...

That's what I needed, 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I made the HOG a little bigger but this is probably what I'm gona run with...






*


----------



## richoso1 (Mar 13, 2010)

I'm not a judge, but I do like the bottom version.


----------



## beer-b-q (Mar 13, 2010)

I like the top one without the wrapped text.


----------



## badfrog (Mar 13, 2010)

My wife and I both like the first one...


----------



## ocsnapper (Mar 13, 2010)

#1 wins for me... good job


----------



## meateater (Mar 13, 2010)

I do like #1 the best also.


----------



## travcoman45 (Mar 14, 2010)

I like the blue one myself, a little less busy, but hey, it's yours, gotta make you happy first!


----------



## mballi3011 (Mar 14, 2010)

I'll go with the bottom one myself. I think the table cloth is alittle too much.


----------



## shooterrick (Mar 17, 2010)

Well one thing with any logo is easy, memorable, recognizable, gotcha from the beginning.  For me that means the bottom one as the 1st with red checker tablecloth backgound is buisy to the eye.  Just my 2 cents


----------



## scarbelly (Mar 18, 2010)

The first one is a winner in my book too


----------



## eaglewing (Mar 18, 2010)

*The thing is, it doesn't have to even be that BLUE, I can make the circle fill ANY COLOR of the web spectrum... I just don't know what color would make it look the best really.... That's why I even made the table cloth.** Thanks for all the feedback guys, I really appreciate it. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




*


----------



## dirt guy (Mar 18, 2010)

I prefer the top one, too.  I always think of the red & white tablecloth when thinking of que.


----------

